# Heated seats



## gtogirl (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyone out there install the aftermarket OEM heated seat kit? We also have the name of a aftermarket dealer that will install (additional $150). We're told the wiring is easy because the seats already are powered, but taking off the leather can be tricky. Anyone do it themselves? How hard was it? Any info would be helpful. gtogirl


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I was thinking about doin that www.pfyc.com has a kit for 100.00 the only thing is that i worried that it may affect the leather. I know in my acura TL it was a problem for some owners where the leather would not hold up and that was installed by the factory but if the dealer is doing it Im sure it is ok. You know and I know that they dont want to install anything that will cost them any money to fix down the road. I am def gonna consider it now.


----------

